# يحتل حيزاً



## tashmillions

اهلا وسهلا

قرأت الجملة التالية في المقالة: *يحتل حيزاً كبيراً من تفكيرنا.



*من الممكن أن يستعمل "يحتل حيزاً" في ما يتعلق بالتفكير أو فقط الحيز الحقيقي؟

شكرا لكم


----------



## cherine

نعم، يمكن استخدامها بالمعنى المجازي أيضًا. وكذلك "يحتل مساحةً كبيرةً من تفكيرنا".


----------



## tashmillions

شكرا شيرين


----------



## rena2014

سلمت أيديك أختي سيرين على الجواب الرائع


----------

